#ubuntu-java 2006-02-07
<elegantbasura> hello
<elegantbasura> does anyone here have any recommendations for installing Studio 11 on Ubuntu?
<elegantbasura> does anyone here have any recommendations for installing Studio 11 on Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2006-02-11
<dous> Can this channel be the home for motujava? :)
<tashiro> dous: Why not?!
<dous> someone might have an objection or something
<dous> I just thought I'd ask
<dous> :)
<tashiro> Not from me :-)
<dous> maybe I should ask doko too when he comes in
<tashiro> Who is a motu for the java packages?
<zakame> here
<dous> tashiro, zakame is a motu
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> heya tashiro , dous :)
<dous> and he started the motujava team
<zakame> ooh, so there's now a #ubuntu-java too, cool!
<dous> hey zak! :)
<dous> hi ealden
<zakame> with ubuntulog here I'm assuming this is official now :)
<ealden> hi dous, all :)
<tashiro> Ahh, cool. Some people :-)
<tashiro> zakame: Which packages do you maintain if I may ask?
<zakame> tashiro: on Dapper? I don't really have any `pet' pkgs to maintain, though I have some on Debian Sid
<zakame> tashiro: I mostly keep an eye for MOTU and MOTUJava bugs (and try to fix them, really ;)
<zakame> tashiro: do you do work using Java?
<tashiro> zakame: Cool. Yes, I maintain some packages for java in debian. For example the Eclipse package. Cacao too.
<zakame> ooh! rocking then :D
<dous> now that sid's eclipse and dapper's version is in sync, I need to verify that some bugs have been fixed on ubuntu too...
<dous> ...if only I had a faster connection
<zakame> dous++
<zakame> it would really be good if there are more folks in the JavaTeam, and coordinate with pkg-java
<tashiro> I have to go to work, cu guys.
<zakame> cya tashiro :D
#ubuntu-java 2006-02-12
<dous> hi doko
<dous> can this channel be the home for motujava? :)
<dous> doko, can this channel be the home for motujava? :)
<PhilKC> Oooo, people!
<PhilKC> Would this be the place for discussion of the GCJ Java packed with Ubuntu?
<tashiro> PhilKC: Yes, maybe also debian-java if it isn't really related to Ubuntu.
<PhilKC> tashiro, Well, Mind if I try my luck here? :)
<tashiro> Try
<PhilKC> Using this regex string: "http[s] ?://[^\s] {2,}" Causes the following error: quantifier (?*+{}) without preceeding token on GCJ 1.4.2 (Ubuntu 5.10)
<PhilKC> However, it works fine using Sun Microsystems Java...
<tashiro> Then seems to be an error. I heard from development in classpath in the recent days to fix some issues in the regex impl.
<tashiro> You should ask on #classpath or #gcj@OFTC
<PhilKC> I've also heard it's being looked into.
<tashiro> Sorry, but I have to leave for work.
<PhilKC> No worries, have a nice day. :)
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-05
<Iester> Hello. Has anybody any experience with programming MIDlet applications for mobile phones?
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-06
<rmjb> hello?
<boredandblogging> hello
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-09
<toddobryan> Does anyone use a PPC machine for Java? I'm having trouble installing the latest IBM JDK.
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-11
<jbl> Hi. I'm trying to install the ee5 SDK on edgy. I'm getting the "insufficient disk partition space" at the end of the installer. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-05
<master_obredar> hello
<master_obredar> ??
<master_obredar> ty
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-07
<raichlea> anyone available for a question involving java packages and ubuntu?
<mohbana> hello guys
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-08
<man-di> hello egonw 
<egonw> moin, I saw that 'vil' is working on Bioclipse packaging for ubuntu... does anyone her now know more about that, by any chance? (if not, I'll just wait until he is back online)
<egonw> hi man-di
<man-di> egonw: long time not seen
<egonw> indeed :)
<egonw> been really busy with lots of things (new job)
<man-di> egonw: I wanted to mail you about cdk ....
<egonw> little time for classpath and debian/java...
<egonw> ah, excellent
<man-di> I havent seen vil as long as I dont saw you
<man-di> so I dont know his status
<egonw> oh :(
<egonw> we'll at least he registered a LP bioclipse project...
<egonw> which is the main reason I'm here :)
<egonw> because we wanted to use LP for helping us plan/manage the development process...
<egonw> started doing that for the CDK too:
<egonw> http://chem-bla-ics.blogspot.com/2008/02/defining-development-goals-launchpad.html
<man-di> I'm still of the opinion that its better to put anything into debian first and then merge/sync it
<egonw> ah, same here...
<egonw> merging from debian to ubuntu is easier than the otherway around...
<man-di> using launchpad for upstream development, thats nice indeed
<man-di> (personally I'm not really convinced by launchpad but thats another story)
<egonw> read my blog on how we plan to use it...
<egonw> as complement to SF
<egonw> oh, btw... since you wanted to email me about CDK... CDK is now mentioned in Nature :)
<man-di> I wanted to ask about your packaging status for it
<egonw> ah :(
<egonw> well...
<man-di> and your current problems
<egonw> I set up a clean source tree...
<egonw> without any third party libraries
<egonw> the orig.tar.gz so to say
<egonw> but have not had time for updating the debian/rules etc
<man-di> if you want me to take over the packagin, I'm fine with this
<egonw> that would be great
<egonw> if you have the time for it...
<man-di> I just need your orig tarball, upload it somewhere and mail me the URL
<man-di> I will get to it
<egonw> at this moment, I like the time to get into the latest packaging best-practices
<man-di> and I can use it as testcase for eclipse
<man-di> does it still work with 3.2 or does it need 3.3?
<egonw> for eclipse?
<egonw> that's bioclipse... not the cdk
<egonw> cdk does not need eclipse rcp at all
<man-di> oh
<man-di> even better
<egonw> but, bioclipse does need cdk
<man-di> makes it easier
<man-di> lets get cdk into the archive first
<egonw> indeed
<egonw> ok, what about doing this on LP?
<egonw> or you'd prefer to use aloith for it?
<man-di> debian packaging?
<egonw> both fine with me
<egonw> yes
<man-di> alioth
<man-di> cdk has already some stuff on altioh in pkg-java svn
<egonw> yes
<egonw> but needs clean up and update
<man-di> sure
<egonw> but would be a perfect start
<man-di> I wanted to mail you because I'm cleaning up old stuff in svn currently
<egonw> man-di: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=20024
<egonw> you need the cdk-1.0.1.tar.gz
<egonw> of a bit below 4MB
<egonw> about packaging bioclipse... what's the state of packaging XOM?
 * egonw is off to packages.d.o
<man-di> can you please mail taht to me. I use my mutt as TODO list
<egonw> libxom-java 1.1-2
<egonw> excellent
<egonw> OK
<egonw> yes, mom
<man-di> XOM is packaged
<egonw> man-di: email sent
<man-di> thx
<man-di> I might not be able to look at it this week but I will come to it
<egonw> ok, I'm really happy to see you might find time for it
<egonw> it's been high up on my todo list... for very long, as it is not directly important to my day job...
<egonw> and CDK/Bioclipse development itself has taken much of my relatively few spare hours...
<man-di> thats okay, really
<man-di> but I need you too as tester :-)
<man-di> I have no clue about that bio stuff at all
<egonw> no problem
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-10
<mohbana> hi is anyone here?>
<mohbana> doko, u there?
<man-di> hello
<mohbana> man-di, hi i am using eclipse to manage a cvs, how do i get rid of an existing cvs project from the cvs as in totally delete it
<man-di> not possible from eclipse, you can do that in the repo on the server directly (strictly not recommended)
<mohbana> ok it is possible to overwrite the project completely with what i am working on in my workspace?
<man-di> sure
<man-di> but if you commit you still have cvs history with old content
<mohbana> yep thats what i dont want
<man-di> anyway, need to leave you, wheater here is too fine
<mohbana> ok guys whats a good cvs tool that allows me to deelete projects?
<man-di> mohbana: back
<man-di> mohbana: rm on the server, nothing else, clients cant delete anything for real
<selckin> anyone have debs for like ia32-sun-java6-bin but that install a jdk
<selckin> :x
<man-di> like sun-java6-jdk in the archive?
<selckin> but 32bit version
<man-di> 32bit version for amd64? or for i386?
<selckin> well for amd64
<selckin> i keep hitting permgen space using idea or eclipse or netbean, and i've decided to blame the 64bit verison of java
<man-di> whats the problem with aptitude install ia32-sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk ?
<man-di> just replace sun-java6-bin by ia32-sun-java6-bin
<selckin> ia32-sun-java6-bin is a jre, i'd like the jdk equivalent
<man-di> sun-java6-jdk depends on sun-java6-jre which depends on sun-java6-bin | ia32-sun-java6-bin
<selckin> which is 64bit
<man-di> ia32-sun-java6-bin is 32bit
<selckin> but only the jre
<man-di> all the executables are in sun-java6-bin and ia32-sun-java6-bin
<man-di> sun-java6-jdk is a jdk
<selckin> i'm lost
<selckin> :x
<selckin> there is no package in the repo i can install to get a 32bit javac on my amd64 system, correct?
<selckin> only the jre things
<man-di> sigh
<man-di> for the third time: aptitude install ia32-sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk
<man-di> I just tested this here
<selckin> sun-java6-jdk is 64bit
<man-di> no
<man-di> its just a wrapper to provide a jdk, the executables are in ia32-sun-java6-bin
<selckin> ia32-sun-java6-bin is just a JRE here, no javac tools.jar or anything
<man-di> javac is just bytecode
<selckin> i'm using it as an example
<man-di> the tools.jar is in sun-java6-jdk
<man-di> and the tools.jar gets executes with java from ia32-sun-java6-bin
<selckin> guess i can symlink my own jdk verison from both yeah, but no package does this
<man-di> how hard can this be to understand?
<selckin> if you just said 'no there is no 32bit jdk package for amd64 i'd have understood
<man-di> I have shown you the solution to your problem several times, if you dont want that solution, fine.
<selckin> or i asked the wrong questions
<man-di> selckin: you dont need an extra JDK for 64bit as the important parts are arch-independent
<selckin> i still need to create the jdk structure manual for the silly aplications that expect it
<man-di> sigh
<selckin> like IDEA
<man-di> why dont you just do what I wrote above?
<selckin> i did.
<man-di> then you have done something wrong
<man-di> make sure ia32-sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jdk are installed at the same time
<man-di> and sun-java6-bin is not installed
 * man-di leaves for food
<man-di> selckin: good luck (but it works really, I tried that locally)
<selckin> i removed them all, and installed just those 2
<selckin> it create a 32bit JRE /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6* and a 64bit jdk /usr/lib/jvm/java-6*
<selckin> which is still not a full 32bit jdk
<selckin> so i'm assuming i'm being stupid or can't explain what i want, in any case i'll find something, thanks anyway
<selckin> anyway easy to mix&match manually, but would have been handy to have complete 32bit jdk package available, which there isn't.
<selckin> which is what my inital question was, if someone had one
<selckin> anyway, thanks for the information, think we got the wires crossed a bit tho :)
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-03
<kebomix> hello
<kebomix> im beginner in java programming , is this course useful
<kebomix> http://www.arabhardware.net/forum/showthread.php?t=59604
<kebomix> ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-04
<linduxed> the thing is that in all other systems (linux-distros, mac, windows) bluej works, here i get menus to dissapear as soon as i let go off my mouse button. i wonder if this can be easily resolved?
<linduxed> its like all menus had OnReleaseMouse = close
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-05
<grze_> <--- chris
<Koon> o/
<Koon> http://wiki.debian.org/Java/MavenBuilder
<twerner> hi, the wiki page for maven-debian-helper: http://wiki.debian.org/Java/MavenBuilder
<twerner> the Maven repository specification: http://wiki.debian.org/Java/MavenRepoSpec
<Koon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/EucaPackaging
<twerner> springframework packaging: http://dev.schildbach.de/svn/debian/libspring-2.5-java/
<miha> hello is there a way to get java 1.6 update 11 from apt?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-07
<kosnick> could someone explain this to me: "In 2007, Sun Microsystems released most of the code to the class libraries for the Java SE and Java EE projects under version 2 of the GPL license plus the Classpath linking exception[4], and used the same license as one possible license for their enterprise server GlassFish[5]. and for their NetBeans Java IDE"  from wikipedia.  If so is there any need for GNU Classpath?
<Leon_Nardella> Hello. Is there a way to install sun-java6-jdk without human interaction ( the user is given a dialog to accept the Sun license )?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-08
<Newfie_rich> hey all, I am having problems complining a java program... it give me
<Newfie_rich> MultiplicationGame.java:92: cannot find symbol
<Newfie_rich> symbol  : class KeyboardReader
<Newfie_rich> location: class MultiplicationGame
<Newfie_rich> 		KeyboardReader kb = new KeyboardReader();
<Newfie_rich> 		^
<Newfie_rich> MultiplicationGame.java:92: cannot find symbol
<Newfie_rich> symbol  : class KeyboardReader
<Newfie_rich> location: class MultiplicationGame
<Newfie_rich> 		KeyboardReader kb = new KeyboardReader();
<Newfie_rich> 		                        ^
<Newfie_rich> 2 errors
<Torikun> Hello
<Torikun> Java Backup imaging solution for Ubuntu: http://mephistobackup.webhop.org
<Leon_Nardella> Hi. Is there a way to install sun-java6-sdk without user interaction?
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-09
<Gwadaboug> hello room
<Gwadaboug> please i need help
<persia> With which?
<Gwadaboug> i use Jasper Report and when i lauch my webapplication on windows, my the date is formatd in french, but on linux it is in english
<Gwadaboug> i need my date format in french :s
<Gwadaboug> do you know how can i setup it?
<Gwadaboug> please
<nthykier> Gwadaboug: have you tried setting your LC_TIME variable?
<nthykier> (before starting your java application)
<Gwadaboug> no i tried 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<Gwadaboug> because when i do 'date' my date is in french
<nthykier> maybe your application has a config file asking it you use a different format then - I haven't used Jasper Report, so I really cannot say.
<Gwadaboug> thank you i will try that
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-10
<persia> nthykier: So, there's a new swt-gtk being synced from testing, and we've an eclipse that provides swt-gtk.
<persia> But this causes a bit f a conflict.  Which should win?
<nthykier> persia: next upload with eclipse ships without swt
<nthykier> persia: sadly I do not have time right now (though I am available in a about 3-4 hours) - alternatively you can debate it with bdrung
<persia> OK.  Should I authorise the sync now, and we can expect that upload in the next few days?
<persia> bdrung: Please pipe up if you like :)
<persia> nthykier: The sync is currently blocked.  Later is fine if bdrung doesn't answer.
<nthykier> alright - later then
<persia> Thanks for the quick response even when you're busy.
<nthykier> late for class - the cold weather outside is not really motivating me
<persia> heh.
<bdrung> persia: i am here. eclipse in lucid does not provide the swt libs any more. so we need the swt-gtk source package again.
<bdrung> persia: but the version of swt-gtk must be bumped
<persia> bdrung: That information conflicts with what I was just told by an archive-admin.
<persia> Specifically, the sync is failing into lucid *because* eclipse is providing the binaries.
<bdrung> persia: eclipse 3.5.1+repack~3-0ubuntu1 provides the swt libs, 3.5.1+repack~3-0ubuntu2 does not.
<persia> check #ubuntu-devel from :08 to :15
<persia> Well, that's confusing.
 * persia checks a few other places
<persia> Bother, and those are in NBS.  Gotcha.  Thanks.
<persia> I'll file a bug to unblock the sync and sort it.
<bdrung> persia: we need to bump the swt-gtk version >> 3.5.1+repack~3-0ubuntu1
<persia> So it's not a sync, and we need to upload swt-gtk 3.5.1-2 as swt-gtk 2.5.1+standard-0ubuntu1 ?
<bdrung> persia: 3.5.1+standard-0ubuntu1. or replace standard with something meaningful.
<persia> "standard" was just the first string >> "repack" that came to mind.  Do you have any suggestions?
<bdrung> persia: repack would works, to
<bdrung> s
<bdrung> o
<bdrung> persia: repack would work, too
<persia> Except it is no longer a repack :)
<bdrung> nthykier: can you remember a good name for the swt-gtk version?
<persia> He's at class now :)
<bdrung> persia: there was a name starting with s, but i can't remember it
<persia> Alright.  I can wait a few hours before uploading it and getting it unblacklisted.
<bdrung> persia: how about +versionbump?
<persia> heh.  works for me.  Shall I just upload with that?
<bdrung> persia: yes
<bdrung> persia: 3.5.1+versionbump-0build1
<persia> Why -0build1?
<bdrung> persia: therefore it will get synced once the debian version is greater
<persia> And that means I don't need to mangle debian/control.  I'll go with it.
<bdrung> persia: we use buildX for rebuilding and fakesyncs. so why not for versionbumps?
<persia> We don't use buildX for fakesyncs (or we shouldn't be doing that)
<bdrung> persia: how will you do the fakesync then?
<bdrung> persia: do you really want to edit debian/control for fakesyncs?
<persia> I tend to use -0ubuntu1 for fakesyncs.
<bdrung> persia: -0?
<persia> Err, no.
<persia> XubuntuY
<bdrung> k
<persia> The reason being that I can't sync -{X+1}
<bdrung> persia: Xubuntu1
<persia> I need to wait for the next upstream.
<persia> Right.
<persia> I also want to preserve the Ubuntu debian/changelog entries so that it's clear who should get the complaints about creating the unsyncable tarball.
<bdrung> if dpkg --compare-versions 1build1 lt 1+1; then echo yes; fi
<persia> ${X+1} is "2" when X is "1".
<persia> (at least in my head, for which there is admittedly little documentation)
<bdrung> ups, yes
<bdrung> :)
 * persia cringes at xulrunner-dev
<persia> bdrung: nthykier: version-bumped swt-gtk uploaded.
<bdrung> k
<nthykier> persia: thanks
<persia> nthykier: No problem.  AnAnt was asking me about it earlier, but I hadn't been following the eclipse stuff closely, so I had no idea what was the right thing to do, and somehow ended up with my name against the blacklist, so had to clear it.
<persia> Thanks for helping to get me to understand what was needed.
<nthykier> persia: a large hammer, a lot of muscle and even more patience :P
<persia> heh
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-11
<lifeless> is there any supported way to do an automated install of sun java without the licence prompt?
<persia> lifeless: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/KnowledgeBase
<lifeless> \o/
<persia> wikis are wonderful things
<persia> But don't do that unless you *really* must.  default-jre and default-jdk are almost always preferable.
<lifeless> except that there is a bundled and renamed class in sun-java6
<lifeless> that isn't like that in openjdk-java6
<lifeless> which makes openjdk-java6 buggered for a nontrivial number of apps
<lifeless> I can dig up the bug # if you like
<lifeless> http://bugs.sun.com/view_bug.do?bug_id=6876736
<persia> lifeless: Aha.  I'd call that a bug in hudson, but YMMV :)
<lifeless> hudson, openoffice, ... - depending on what sun shipped for years.
<persia> Well, more deeply, it's probably a bug in Sun, but that's a different matter :)
<lifeless> could argue it either way
<persia> I'll always argue against code bundling.
<lifeless> *cough CD image cough*
 * persia wanders off, whistling innocently
 * lifeless waits for hudson to fire off another VM
<lifeless> persia: http://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/using-uec-instead-of-ec2/ is what I needed the sun java workaround for
<persia> lifeless: Cool.  I do suggest you add a note that indicates that you should really read the Sun license prior to adding the debconf hint.
<persia> Because adding that is considered equivalent to accepting the license, which is a bit questionable if one hasn't read it.
<persia> (not that everyone reads licenses, but people should at least have to pretend they have done so)
<lifeless> you should see what hudson (a sun product) does :>
<lifeless> it just batch installs a copy from s3
<persia> Yeah, well.
<persia> Something I learned when working with Sun in other areas is that different bits of Sun don't always talk to each other as well as one might hope.
<persia> But I understand that had been improving, although the current news seems to contain lots of uncertainty.
<lifeless> :>
<persia> Anyway, as with everything else, when wearing "Ubuntu" hats, we do best at helping that integration happen even if upstreams aren't doing it themselves.
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> one can argue that ignoring unenforcable things is a good idea. I'm not sure it is.
<lifeless> I've added a reply noting that there was some sleight of hand there.
<persia> Yeah, the idea was just to avoid confusion.
<rzr> persia: hi
<rzr> i just saw that you built swt
<persia> rzr: Yep.
<rzr> I am waiting at it to rebuild tuxguitar
<rzr> when will it be uploaded
<rzr> seems the build is over now
<persia> It's been uploaded.
 * persia checks if it's stuck
<rzr> published i mean
<rzr>  Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository.
<persia> Yeah, it's caught in binary NEW.  I'll bug an archive-admin in a bit.  Maybe 3-5 hours, if I'm lucky.
<rzr> ok
<rzr> thx
<rzr> last question
<rzr> why +versionbump ?
<rzr> it's unclear for me
<rzr> upstream debian one never went into archive , did it ?
<rzr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swt-gtk/+bug/519994
<rzr> ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519994 in swt-gtk "Please unblacklist swt-gtk from the autosync" [Undecided,New]
<persia> rzr: I tried to get Debian synced, but it ended up blacklisted.
<persia> Adding +versionbump let it be accepted, and that bug unblacklists.
<persia> We should be able to be in sync with the next new upstream.
<persia> The issue was just leftovers from when eclipse was providing swt.
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-12
<slytherin> ttx: Are you already working on updating tomcat to latest bug fix release 6.0.24?
<ttx> not yet. Another package is expected this weekend, I hear
<slytherin> ok
<slytherin> ttx: I discussed about JSTL on debian java list. I will take up the packaging on weekend.
<ttx> slytherin: ok. Ludovic said he would release an update over the weekend, just so that yo uknow
<slytherin> you mean update to tomcat?
<ttx> yes
<slytherin> ok
 * ttx looks up
<ttx> yes, it's pretty much in SVN already, minus my latest comments
<ttx> it's a 6.0.24 which uses catalina.sh to start up instead of JSVC
<ttx> also disables securitymanager by default, so that people stop saying our tomcat "doesn't work"
<slytherin> hmm
<slytherin> by the way, I think we should also work on dropping libservlet2.3-java (and 2.4 as well) from archive.
<ttx> yes, makes sense
<slytherin> those are the only remaining libraries related to old tomcat version.
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-10
<kml> there is vulnerability in java hashtable according to this source:  http://www.nruns.com/_downloads/advisory28122011.pdf    and it mention that oracle is not going to release the fix for java.  does anyone know if oracle has a plan to release the fix for java or never?
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-12
<disp0sed> Hi guys, anyone familiar with Struts2 - have simple problem but can't get my head around it? sorry not exactly gentoo Java question but can't get to ##java.
#ubuntu-java 2015-02-05
<sayurelekronik> hello guys
